# Hiring Remote Coders ASAP - Only need one year of experience



## Lenz554 (Jun 29, 2015)

CSI is currently looking for Experienced, Certified Coders (through the AAPC or AHIMA) for a great, remote, HCC coding position.  The qualified person must have at least 1-2 years of coding experience and have an active coding certification (HCC experience is not required).   This is NOT a short term, contract position, this is a long term contract that will go permanent.  If you meet these qualifications then please read below for more information and click apply for immediate consideration to join this reputable, international, healthcare team.

All coders must pass a coding (ICD-9) and Excel test.  Coders must have recently worked in a productivity coding role recently and be able to train for the first 6-8 weeks remotely during the following schedule: M-F 8am-5pm CENTRAL (this is a requirement).  After the 6-8 weeks of training, the coder can pick their schedule as long as they stick to that schedule and work 40 hours a week. 

We are looking for 150 remote coders (those with HCC experience will be considered for auditor roles if interested).  We offer a $100 referral bonus if you refer someone to us and they get the job, so please email us your resume and anyone else you might know that is interested).  Overtime is an option and will be occasionally required so please only apply if you are willing to work overtime as needed (all overtime will be paid 1.5 times of the regular hourly pay). 

*Job Description*
The Senior Medical Coder provides coding services directly to providers. This includes the analysis and translation of medical and clinical diagnoses, procedures, injuries, or illnesses into designated numerical codes.
Responsibilities:
Receive assigned medical charts to code
Review medical charts electronically using a computer
Abstract and code diagnosis and documentation information
Research and resolution of coding projects as assigned
Document requested information from the medical record
Determine valid encounters including legibility and valid signature requirements
Identify valid face to face encounters
Perform ongoing analysis of medical record charts for the appropriate coding compliance
Coder is responsible for meeting daily production goal and quality goal of averaging 95% accuracy rate on a monthly basis
Attend conference calls as necessary to provide information and/or feedback

*Required Qualifications:*
High School Diploma or GED
1+ years of certified coding experience (must have experience working as a coder or coding auditor to be considered)
Coding certification to include the following: CPC, COC, CCS, CPC-H, CCS-P, RHIA, and RHIT 

We are looking for those that can work at least 40 hours a week, and we strongly prefer those that are interested in working overtime as well
Must be able to work M-F 8am -5pm Central hours for the first 6 weeks of training (can not miss even one hour of training since it is a webex / remote training).
Technically savvy
*HCC (Medicare Risk Adjustment) coding experience is highly preferred and required to be considered for an auditor role.
*Remote experience is HIGHLY preferred (please make sure you express any positions that have been remote on your resume)
Upon hire, a drug test, background check, employment verification and coding certification verification will be conducted.  Pay will be very competitive based upon years of experience, education and credentials.
*You will not be considered if:*

You are not able to work 40 hours of week and overtime occasionally
If you plan on working another position
If you have less than 1 year of coding experience
If you do not have a current and active coding certification through the AAPC or AHIMA
If you won't be able to train (through webex/remote) M-F 8am -5pm Central hours for the first 6 weeks of training (can not miss even one hour of training since it is a webex / remote training).

For immediate consideration please send your resume directly to Amanda Fincher at Afincher@thecsicompanies.com for immediate consideration


----------



## Lenz554 (Jun 29, 2015)

For immediate consideration please send your resume directly to Amanda Fincher at Afincher@thecsicompanies.com for immediate consideration


----------



## rsanthosh888@gmail.com (Jun 30, 2015)

Lenz554 said:


> CSI is currently looking for Experienced, Certified Coders (through the AAPC or AHIMA) for a great, remote, HCC coding position.  The qualified person must have at least 1-2 years of coding experience and have an active coding certification (HCC experience is not required).   This is NOT a short term, contract position, this is a long term contract that will go permanent.  If you meet these qualifications then please read below for more information and click apply for immediate consideration to join this reputable, international, healthcare team.
> 
> All coders must pass a coding (ICD-9) and Excel test.  Coders must have recently worked in a productivity coding role recently and be able to train for the first 6-8 weeks remotely during the following schedule: M-F 8am-5pm CENTRAL (this is a requirement).  After the 6-8 weeks of training, the coder can pick their schedule as long as they stick to that schedule and work 40 hours a week.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I have 4 years of coding experience in HCC coding.I am from india. I have CPC and CCA certificaions. Can i apply for this position.


----------



## angiec4672 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello, I am very interested in this job and am willing to start working ASAP. I have one question. I finished my CPC training through the prep course offered through the AAPC. According to the apprentice FAQs, their prep course is equivalent to one year work experience. Would this experience be enough to satisfy the one year of experience required to apply for this position?

Thank you!
Angela Cochrane CPC-A


----------

